# Trane XE90



## TheGunMan (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a Trane XE 90 that was installed in Feb 2001.  Yesterday, it stopped producing heat.  This morning I checked my breaker box and saw that the furnace breaker had tripped.  I reset the breaker and checked the diagnostic codes.  The LED flashed 5 times, then flashed 9 times repeatedly.  I replaced the Igniter (code 9), but the furnace does not come on and the LED still flashes "9", after initially flashing code 5.  The blower does come on (I think it is the blower that circulates air thru the ducts.  Any suggestions?  It still gets cold at night in northern Ohio.  Thanks.


----------

